# Mushu is such a goof!



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Some new pictures of my weirdie. 

I got about 100 of these. He always calls my camera a pretty bird. xD









Then he thought Simba was just the prettiest. Haha









Oh, and he also tried to get a headrub from the couch. LOL









Then I got some random pictures like I always get. 

























Enjoy


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice pics.

He's a happy little guy. 

Does he like hanging out with Simba?


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Kfontan said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> He's a happy little guy.
> 
> Does he like hanging out with Simba?


Thanks, yeah, he loves Simba.  Simba usually just follows him looking for poops though. Then he eats them before I get the chance to clean it up. Little Stinker. xD


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL. He is a really cute 'tiel.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute  Looks like he was enjoying his day


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Solace. said:


> LOL. He is a really cute 'tiel.


Thanks. xD


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Very cute  Looks like he was enjoying his day



He was. He always does.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Mushu is adorable!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Bea said:


> Mushu is adorable!


Thanks.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cute pics.... Pretty bird..


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

he is very cute i am glad jojo isnt the only one who attacks the camera before i can get the shot she is right up close lol


----------

